# is there a "dole website" that details the necessary requirements to go on the dole?



## ruaridh (1 Apr 2008)

hey 

is there a dole website that details the necessary requirements to go on the dole?

if not how would i go about applying for the dole?

and does anyone know any of the requirements.

im 19 if that helps


----------



## Welfarite (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: is there a "dole website" that details the necessary requirements to go on the do*

To claim Jobseeker's Allowance you should visit your local social welfare office. YOu will need two forms of ID, one a photo ID and either your passprot or long version of birth cert to verify your date of birth. See www.welfare.ie for details of offices, etc.


----------

